# Do you know how gross kissing really is?



## Bretrick (Dec 17, 2021)

Scientific studies show that over 5 million bacteria are exchanged during a kiss.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Scientific studies show that over 5 million bacteria are exchanged during a kiss.


I prefer to live dangerously.


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Scientific studies show that over 5 million bacteria are exchanged during a kiss.


Yes, Dionne Warwick said  ♫♫ _"What do you get when you kiss a guy? You get enough germs to catch pneumonia._" ♫♫


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 17, 2021)

Exchanging germs is how we arrive at herd immunity.
For all sorts of diseases.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 17, 2021)

Deleted, sorry.


----------



## Shero (Dec 17, 2021)

Depends on what sort of kissing you mean?
Kissing on the cheek?
Kissing the hand?
French kissing?


----------



## timoc (Dec 17, 2021)

Do you know how gross kissing really is?​
*Well, it depends* on who you are kissing, I'd risk it if I got the chance.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 17, 2021)

Gaer said:


> You're kidding, right?
> No closeness, no hugs, no shaking hands.
> Now, this culture wants to give up KISSING?
> What's next, INTIMACY?
> ...


Rest easy. No one has said to give up kissing. 
Purely imparting information.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 17, 2021)

Shero said:


> Depends on what sort of kissing you mean?
> Kissing on the cheek?
> Kissing the hand?
> French kissing?


Mouth to mouth kissing


----------



## Knight (Dec 17, 2021)

Considering the length of time I've been married I'm looking at trillions not millions of bacteria. Must be good bacteria since I'm still alive & looking forward to billions more bacteria.


----------



## Shero (Dec 17, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Mouth to mouth kissing


That's the best kind !  Do you not think so?


----------



## Shero (Dec 17, 2021)

timoc said:


> Do you know how gross kissing really is?​
> *Well, it depends* on who you are kissing, I'd risk it if I got the chance.


No hope at this point with Nora at this time then? Not even at Christmas!


----------



## peppermint (Dec 17, 2021)

Gaer said:


> You're kidding, right?
> No closeness, no hugs, no shaking hands.
> Now, this culture wants to give up KISSING?
> What's next, INTIMACY?
> ...


No you are not on the wrong world....You are OK...
I still give hugs to my daughter and her husband and 2 kids...So does my husband....We are very close to my brother and his wife....we hug.....My son and his wife hug...
We don't see them every day.....But we are going to be with
them Chrismas Eve......We didn't do it last year.... Most people were not going anywhere.....

We haven't been sick yet!!!!


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 17, 2021)

Well worth the minimal risk!  Never regretted a one.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 17, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Scientific studies show that over 5 million bacteria are exchanged during a kiss.


Who counted the bacteria, the bubble boy?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 17, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Mouth to mouth kissing


I reserve kissing on the mouth to intimate partners only. I would never kiss any child on the mouth, mine or otherwise and I am more likely to hug family members than kiss them. Kisses only happen when I haven't seen someone I love for a long time and usually happens when they are departing again.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 17, 2021)

Nothing better, well almost nothing. Mike


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2021)

Isn't sex riskier than kissing?


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2021)

When I was around 40, I learned that different countries view kissing differently.
We were visiting a cousin in Youngstown, OH. They had a family friend from France staying with them.
When I was introduced to him, I held out my hand & he got close to me & tried to kiss me.  I instinctively pushed him away.
Later, everyone explained to me that it was the custom in France to kiss someone instead of shaking hands.
I felt bad & apologized to him, but said, "let's just stay with shaking hands; remember you're not in France now."


----------



## Shero (Dec 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> Isn't sex riskier than kissing?



well, you are safe then


----------



## Don M. (Dec 17, 2021)

Years ago. I probably exchanged billions of germs, but it was sure fun.  Now, a quick hug suffices.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> Isn't sex riskier than kissing?


No idea.  My post is simply saying that 5 million individual bacteria are exchanged during kissing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes, I've pondered that.  Love seems to change that for many.  I'm not in love so it's very gross to me.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 17, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Who counted the bacteria, the bubble boy?


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 19, 2021)

When I was a boy, I did indeed perceive kissing to be gross, whether on the screen or in real life.  This was reinforced by old lady relatives who smelled like old lady things who would insist on kissing me and leaving makeup residue on my cheek…_Eww, mush!  _


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 19, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Mouth to mouth kissing



Best wear one of these, then if you should be so unfortunate to collapse the paramedics will know of your predilection.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 22, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Mouth to mouth kissing


I agree. That can be the sexiest.


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2021)

Sometimes you have to throw caution to the wind !


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 22, 2021)

Think where the dog uses its tongue as it licks our faces and we are still alive. It's a miracle!!!!!!


----------



## David777 (Dec 22, 2021)

The unintended funny issue with the OP is that it shows ignorance of human biome. Even after mouthwash, there are not 5 million (5,000,000)  but billions of bacteria in our oral cavity and 10 times that much virus.  A spoonful of yogurt contains huge numbers.  There are several dozen bacteria species in everyone's mouth though most are harmless.

As to the OP's intent, none of this has or will make the slightest difference.  Given the right situation, very very much like kissing women.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Dec 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, Dionne Warwick said  ♫♫ _"What do you get when you kiss a guy? You get enough germs to catch pneumonia._" ♫♫



Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2021)

David777 said:


> The unintended funny issue with the OP is that it shows ignorance of human biome. Even after mouthwash, there are not 5 million (5,000,000)  but billions of bacteria in our oral cavity and 10 times that much virus.  A spoonful of yogurt contains huge numbers.  There are several dozen bacteria species in everyone's mouth though most are harmless.
> 
> As to the OP's intent, none of this has or will make the slightest difference.  Given the right situation, very very much like kissing women.


There sure are billions of bacteria in a human mouth.  I heard a human bite is worse than any animal bite.
I found that to be true when I was around 17 & another kid forced me into a fight in high school.  A few hours later, my hand swelled up with infection where I punched him & cut myself on his front teeth.  I didn't notice the cut on my hand until later because the blood covered it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 22, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I reserve kissing on the mouth to intimate partners only. I would never kiss any child on the mouth, mine or otherwise and I am more likely to hug family members than kiss them. Kisses only happen when I haven't seen someone I love for a long time and usually happens when they are departing again.


I've been seeing that more and more people kiss their children on the mouth. That seems weird to me and I just don't get it. I never did that with my son or any other child.

To answer the OP: I never liked tongue kissing...that is truly gross. BTW, the germs in the mouth resemble the spirochetes that cause syphilis infection. How do I know this? Part of our training as Disease Intervention Specialists was to learn to to Darkfield microscopy. We practiced by taking samples from our own mouths to view under the scope. Back then, there were only two or three scopes used in the state and one was taken to the doctors' offices when they requested testing their patients with sores for syphilis.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 22, 2021)

Wren said:


> Sometimes you have to throw caution to the wind !


Oh, I love her.  I met her when I was about 11 years old or so at a department store in Nevada where my mom and I used to go.
She was so beautiful and sweet.  I got her autograph but as soon as I got it home, I think my dad snatched it and sold it. LOL He did that with my autograph of Dan Blocker. I guess he thought I wouldn't catch on.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> When I was around 40, I learned that different countries view kissing differently.
> We were visiting a cousin in Youngstown, OH. They had a family friend from France staying with them.
> When I was introduced to him, I held out my hand & he got close to me & tried to kiss me.  I instinctively pushed him away.
> *Later, everyone explained to me that it was the custom in France to kiss someone instead of shaking hands.*
> I felt bad & apologized to him, but said, "let's just stay with shaking hands; remember you're not in France now."


same in Spain


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> same in Spain


After showing vaccination cards?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2021)

If he was willing and vaccinated I would take the risk of kissing him. (Please Don't tell my Husband)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> After showing vaccination cards?


lol....I dunno..I haven't been there since the beginning of the pandemic..it's a thought tho'.. that might actually not be happening now...


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Isn't sex riskier than kissing?


Probably, but then the rewards are usually greater as well.  Again, no regrets!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2021)

Baby germs at risk:


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, Dionne Warwick said  ♫♫ _"What do you get when you kiss a guy? You get enough germs to catch pneumonia._" ♫♫


Hmm, ok, I’ll ask.  How often do you kiss a guy? And how many times have you caught pneumonia?  (Just kidding around win, just kidding.)


----------



## peppermint (Dec 22, 2021)

I kiss my husband everyday.....We are married many many years......
I do kiss my kids.....We are Italian....!!!!!     I wouldn't kiss any person I don't know....
I have to say, I do sometimes i hug.........If I know who I'm hugging......hahaha


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, ok, I’ll ask.  How often do you kiss a guy? And how many times have you caught pneumonia?  (Just kidding around win, just kidding.)


Can't say I have.  Neither one.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 26, 2021)

I'll take the chance. Not giving that up!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 26, 2021)

I worry more about restaurants than any other source of bacteria. After watching Chef Ramsey's exposures of filthy kitchens in popular restaurants I never eat at places that look dirty. I approached one with windows that looked like they had never washed their windows and I walked away. Another place when I sat down the table was sticky so I got up and left. One should never eat at a place run by teenagers because sometimes their idea of funny is my idea of grotesque.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I worry more about restaurants than any other source of bacteria


You are not wrong, lots of bacteria in restaurants, even well run ones.  A study found an average of 2.7 million in fine dining establishments.  Not many less than those kisses... https://www.businessinsider.com/fine-dining-could-have-more-bacteria-than-fast-food-chains-2017-11


----------



## charry (Jan 29, 2022)

Glad COVID wasn’t here when we all played kiss chase aged between 8 and 10 because all the boys gave us ,was snotty ones …lol….Yuk …..


----------



## helenbacque (Jan 29, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Exchanging germs is how we arrive at herd immunity.
> For all sorts of diseases.


Exactly


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 29, 2022)

I have been kissing for years and years and years.  Hasn't hurt me a bit!  Actually, I think I have "herd immunity" when it comes to the gals so I will just doing it.  As for germs, GIVE ME MORE AND MORE OF YOUR GERMS!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 29, 2022)

charry said:


> played kiss chase aged between 8 and 10


You started a couple of years younger than I, LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 29, 2022)

Speaking of kissing when we were young, did any of you play Spin the Bottle?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Speaking of kissing when we were young, did any of you play Spin the Bottle?


Once or twice!


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> same in Spain


It's a European thing.  Kissing each cheek.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> It's a European thing.  Kissing each cheek.


yup it sure is... but not British


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yup it sure is... but not British


Is the UK in Europe?  Or just close by?


----------



## Shero (Jan 29, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Is the UK in Europe?  Or just close by?


Close by, certainly not in Europe.


----------



## Shero (Jan 29, 2022)

In France it is called la bise where two people kiss each other's cheeks two, three, and even four times!


----------

